

Any bookmarklet to go to HN comments? - henrymazza

Really, guys. About half of the articles is not so cool or fun as the comments. Could be awesome if there was a way to directly go to the HN comments on that article when I finish reading some link, not?!
======
da5e
Leave the HN page open when you read the article then when you close the
article you'll be at the HN page and you can click discuss to read the
comments. Or middle click the article and the discuss link.

I use a bookmarklet in Chrome called snaplinks to open all highlighted links
in separate tabs. Firefox has a script to do it with right-click directly.

